
Show HN: One Comment lead to 200 downloads of “Understanding SEO” - franze
https://gumroad.com/l/understanding-seo/hacker-news
======
franze
Nice, left a singular comment on this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22181093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22181093)
and one week later my book was downloaded ~200 times. Nice & Thx.

~~~
bediger4000
Does that method of triggering downloads fit into your framework for thinking
about SEO?

Also: SEO is kind of a bad word. I'm sure most practitioners are on the up-
and-up, but SEO certainly shades off into bottom feeders doing blog-spamming
on old/unmaintained WordPress installations, and probably worse. This needs to
be addressed, you can't just shrug your shoulders and say "that's on them".
What keeps an upstanding SEO person from joining the dark side?

